# The effect of occupational prestige on moral judgment



## Student251994 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi everyone delete/ignore if necessary, 
I'm looking for 150 Australian participants to complete my study on the effect of occupational prestige on moral judgment. 

The study will ask participants to complete four different tasks. The tasks include: 
• Decision making in different moral dilemma scenarios (4 Items) 
• Decision making when individual’s occupation is provided in the same scenarios (24 items) 
• Judging whether comments made regarding some occupations are true (48 Items) 
• Ranking occupations in terms of societal contribution (24 Items) 

You can complete the survey if you: 
• Reside in Australia 
• Are 18 years and older 
• Are proficient in English to complete an online survey in English 

The study will take roughly 20-30 minutes to complete 

Go to https://acap.au1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_bd8jkitPaKsTeU6 to find out more and to complete the survey. This research has been approved by the Human Research Ethics Committee of the Navitas Professional Institute (Approval Number: 767271021) For concerns about ethical aspects of this research, please contact the NPI HREC: [email protected] All other question you may direct it to me


----------

